# The Internet is made of Cats



## darkshine12 (Jan 17, 2010)

An real funny Video what i have found on Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi8VTeDHjcM

lg Zere


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 17, 2010)

It was ok.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> As a cat, I found it AMAZING.



Fixed.

I saw it earlier and... nah, it _was _just "ok". British voices> American voices, though.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I saw it earlier and... nah, it _was _just "ok". British voices> American voices, though.


I loved it for the kitty parts, but the actual song didn't flow right.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 17, 2010)

That song was...meh.

But how did they find out?


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2010)

That was pretty shit.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 17, 2010)

Not funny at all.

You would have been better off posting FIRIN MAH LAZOR


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought it was pretty clever 

also dead subforum


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 19, 2010)

0/10 for humor.
1/10 for cute.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> 0/10 for humor.
> 1/10 for cute.


Are you going to rate every thread now?


----------

